# Southern NH/ Northern MA fish stores



## merk1_99 (Dec 3, 2008)

Any good places to buy plants in the southern NH (Nashua) area or northern MA? I have a 4 gallon nano and would like to add some more plants but all the shops I have been to in the Chelmsford area seem to only carry background large plants. I am looking for the blyxa japonica, dw hairgrass, type of stuff....I do look on the for sale forum but it would be nice to have at least one store I could go to and pick something up.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Uncle Ned's Fish Factory---in Millis, MA I think.


----------



## treesmcdonald (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey I Merk I just called One Stop Country Pet in Brattleborough VT (looking to set up my tank again ) and on January 23 they are having an aquatic plant seminar and plan on getting a large shipment of plants in. Might be worth checking out I have gotten decent plants there in the past.

-e


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

treesmcdonald
have you been to ned's and have I met you in the past (with NEAPS)? 
penny


----------



## treesmcdonald (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Penny.  Yes you met me my real name is Errin. I was there for the "death" of NEAPS. I went to Ned's for the tank revamp meeting and it was a great place. Its just a little out of the way for me since I am in western MA so I haven't gone back. Next time I'm in Taunton visiting my brother I plan on going back to Ned's and checking it out. 

Like I said above I'm just looking into setting my a tank back up. I moved and got into breeding bettas so time has been scarce but I find myself missing the planted tank more than I enjoy breeding the bettas so I going to faze out the bettas and bring back the plants. 

Once I get my set up running again I'd love to do some informal trades/meetings since I see there is still some interest out there. 

-e


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Howdy Errin!
I thought I remembered you!
penny


----------



## treesmcdonald (Mar 14, 2006)

Yeah I'm memorable! Did the pictures of your tank get published? Where can I see them?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

They didn't use my photos, but they did publish the article I wrote about my altums. (Aquarium Fish International - June 2008 issue). If I ever see you again I'll be sure to show you a copy! It's pretty cool. I was famous for 15 minutes. Sorry to hijack the thread.


----------



## merk1_99 (Dec 3, 2008)

I checked Ned's website looks pretty cool!


----------



## down_shift (Oct 16, 2008)

If you're ever in Boston I always have trims on a regular basis.

I am willing to ship also.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

I understand that a friend of mine Michael Andrew's from www.SwampBottom.com is now with NEAPS and is moving to Lanesboro, MA.

If this is true, I am happy for everyone. He is a great guy and the gentleman who built my 75 gallon tank stand and canopy as well as selling me the tank itself. This is my 75 gallon Planted Tank. I know him from www.cdmas.org which is a local salt water club. For obvious reasons, I don't post things about my tank on that forum.

His location will change from 1 hour and 3 minutes from my house to 1 hour and 30 plus. 90% of his business comes from Massachussetts vs Albany and the New York area.

I would love to be a part of a local freshwater planted aquarium society.

Let me know.

Thanks,

Jimbo205


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Well---if NEAPS is alive it's news to Bailin and me. It was our club (along with Dennis). Maybe he is with a different club- but NEAPS is not active any more. Well, unless someone stole our name that is. Or if Dennis started up again without telling us, which I doubt. hmmmmm. curious.
penny
founding member of NEAPS


----------



## treesmcdonald (Mar 14, 2006)

Just wanted to post more info about One Stop County Pet's plant seminar. The speaker is David Lass and its at 7pm. Here is a link if you all want more info http://www.onestopcountrypet.com/EventsJanuary.html Not sure if I will be there since Fridays I usually spend with my daughter and at three she has a pretty short attention span for anything fishy.



> I understand that a friend of mine Michael Andrew's from www.SwampBottom.com is now with NEAPS and is moving to Lanesboro, MA.


I also wonder how Jimbo's pal joined a dead club :crazy: but maybe he just planned on joining and hasn't found out that its no more yet.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

hey Errin
here is my 72 bowfront with altums
and non CO2 20gL

crappy photos.
penny


----------



## treesmcdonald (Mar 14, 2006)

Penny your tank is beautiful! Thank you for sharing the pics with me. The girls at work loved it too. Now one of them wants a planted tank instead of blue gravel and plastic plants. I told her to wait until she gets a bigger tank. Her husband is going to hate me. 

And I think I posted that One Stop was doing there plant seminar on Friday the 29th but anyone with a calendar would know I am wrong. The 29th is a Thursday. Sorry.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks Errin! The photos suck so that means even more! haha

A guy here (Zapins) is trying to host a get-together for people in this area (will be at Trinity College in Hartford). I told him to plan something for Feb or march to give people plenty of time. 

Anybody else reading this who is interested, either reply to this post or shoot Zapins an email.
penny


----------

